# On Sale: ARKEON - Cinematic Multi-Synth Toolkit



## S.M Hassani (Aug 8, 2019)

*Available NOW!




*
Thank you Wayne!


-> Major End of Decade Announcement Below <-​
Dear Friends and Colleagues,

As a member of Vi-Control since 2014, today marks a very special occasion for me.

I’m happy to announce the official launch of our new creative venture *CodeUltra Sounds: *Your source for innovative tools of the trade. I hope you find our products inspiring, rewarding and perpetually useful.


*Introducing ARKEON: *SERUM for the Media Composer, like you’ve never heard it before.





​Project ARKEON is the most complete Media Composer’s toolkit ever created for xfer’s SERUM, Steve Duda’s amazing wavetable synth.

SERUM is highly regarded for its pristine sound and versatility, with loads untapped potential IMHO. Although many of us in this community will agree: those cool factory sounds are aimed elsewhere. 

So, If you have ever felt that SERUM needs another voicing, to better serve your needs as a Film/TV and Media Composer, then ARKEON is tailor made for you.

ARKEON contains +*200* master crafted programs, offering a rich variety of sonic inspirations, with a new level of deep programming and customizability.

We have all your favorite types of sounds covered, sometimes in unique and surprisingly useful combinations.


PADs
SEQs
ARPs
KEYs
ORCH (Strings, Hits, BRASS)
BASS and BLs
CHOIRs
LOOPs
PERC
FX, Hits and SUBs

*And for the first time:* ARKEON unleashes the full power of xfer's *SERUM-FX Plugin*, by including a selection of 20 highly customizable AUX send programs, which can generate endless permutations of your source sounds. You can use them as *MIDI* controlled effect sends on your favorite Kontakt loops. We will show you how, and include session files for you to use.

Together ARKEON's +200 programs cover a plethora of sonic duties, across a wide range of mediums and styles including:


Film/TV
Games and Interactive
Trailers and Commercials
Innovative takes on mainstream Musical styles from Pop to EDM

As you will see on the video demonstrations, every single ARKEON program potentially generates hundreds of unique sounds, through velocity, MOD or simple tweaks of its Macros.

*The Sound of ARKEON:*

Now, let me show you how ARKEON pushes SERUM far beyond that stereotypical image of a Dubstep/EDM synth. (Which it does very, very well BTW!)

:emoji_headphones: Please use your Headphones or studio Monitors

*DEMO 1: *Evolving FX Programs - Drum Titans



​


This is a demonstration of ARKEON’s Evolving FX SEND programs, using just one instance: Drum Titans. We will apply it through the SERUM FX plugin, to transform one of the most acclaimed percussion products in the industry.

Aside from the Kontakt percussion loop from our colleagues at Heavyocity, all the sounds you hear in this video are coming straight out of ARKEON! We simply applied some minor EQ and Compression. This includes our Audio Logo, the Intro and Outro sounds. We will feature them in future videos.


*UPDATE:* AUG 9th - Today let’s explore some of ARKEON’s exotic sounds.​
*DEMO 2: *Complex Scene Programs - *Aquamarine - *Live scoring a short video with ARKEON.

Scenes or SCNs are designed to serve your entire spectrum of sonic needs, when you have thematically compatible material, giving you both melodic and SFX components.

In this demonstration, I’m using SCN Aquamarine, in my first attempt to score a Summer themed video montage.

​

Everything you hear in this video is:

Coming from a single SERUM instance running SCN Aquamarine
Played Live, in my first take…please excuse my performance. （。-＿-。）
Has no external FX processing added, just EQ, Compression and Limiting (Normalized to -14db LUFS)

Throughout the video, you’ll notice how I use Velocity and MOD wheel to control the rich variety of sounds this program can produce. I also change octaves to call on different timbres like Electric Piano, Guitar, BASS or even a sound that evokes seafaring birds.


*UPDATE:* AUG 27th - Today let’s explore the RAW ARKEON sound.​

*DEMO 3: *Complex Scene Programs - *Prismapolis - *The RAW ARKEON Sound.

In this video, you can hear the first of our RAW ARKEON demonstrations.


​


This is the RAW unaffected sound coming straight from SERUM. To experience the full sound of this immersive patch, download the uncompressed audio from here:


Prismapolis RAW WAV File​

With SCN programs you can:


Use Macros to mix their sounds, or mute some of them like the SFX.
Control the velocity on your piano roll to extract a precisely desired nuance.
Split the sound over multiple instances with complementing MIDI data. (Lead, Bass, SFX, PAD)

This essentially allows you to cover your scene’s entire audio spectrum with a single SCN program, as seen in the video.


*UPDATE:* AUG 29th - Today let’s try out a Keys Patch.​

*DEMO 4: Plutonium Rains - *The RAW ARKEON Sound Part 2: Complex KEYs


​

In this video we demonstrate the RAW Sound of our Plutonium Rains immersive Keys + SFX Patch. Everything you hear comes straight out of SERUM, without any processing or effects. You can't miss the vast amount of nuance and variety one can get out of these patches. We based the track on commercially available MIDI data to give users a reference point. This also shows how the patch can react to a live performance played on a Graded Hammer Action Keyboard.

And here's the AIFF file: Arkeon Plutonium Rains RAW Audio



*UPDATE:* Sep 4th - Today let’s try out a Guitars Patch.​

*DEMO 5: Kitarino - Celestial Ambient Guitars and PADs*


​


In this video we demo the RAW Sound of Kitarino, an immersive Ambient Guitar and PADs Patch. As usual, everything you hear comes straight out of SERUM, without any processing or effects. MOD wheel and Macros tag along with velocity to give you dozens of timbres. There's also an organic pluck layer that reacts to your performance.

*Demo 6 is Coming Soon: *Orchestral Patches (Strings, Brass, Orchestral Hits and more!)​
Mix and Master with ease:

ARKEON's sounds are balanced to a healthy gain level on the K14-K12 scales. This allows you to mix and master them professionally, without wrestling through clipping patches or obscenely loud noises.

Most of the toolkit's programs have been extensively tested with the most popular mixing tools, making sure there are no prohibitive issues during use.


*Pricing and Availability:*

ARKEON is *Available Now* for an Exclusive Sale Price of *$26.7 USD*, valid through Dec 28th 2019.

To claim your exclusive Discount, head over now to our Project ARKEON website: -> Click Here <-

You can pay with your local currency in any of +40 supported countries.

Your Orders are fulfilled immediately and are guaranteed by our reputable Merchant Of Record.

After the sales period our regular price will be €40 or $45.

*My Personal Pledge:*

I will make this a good investment for you:

We will *NOT* give away ARKEON for a dirt cheap discount, just a few months down the line.
Customers who join us at "The Lair" will discover a growing amount of benefits to their investment
If your country imposes an unusually big tax on your ARKEON purchase, please DM me.

So go ahead and join us: -> Order ARKEON from Here <-

Make sure you visit our dedicated ARKEON website at: www.codeultrasounds.com

*Talk to us:*

I will be here as often as possible to answer your questions and appreciate your requests for future products. I encourage you to help grow this conversation by sharing this with your friends and colleagues.

We truly value this opportunity to innovate for this creative community.

*Rest Assured:* SERUM is just the beginning...Omnisphere, Zebra+HZ, Diva, Hive2, Falcon, Avenger and Kontakt, we are coming for you all!

Your support means a whole lot to us!

Thank you very much and Enjoy!

S.M Hassani

Founder - CodeUltra Sounds

www.codeultrasounds.com


----------



## erica-grace (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi - good luck with this!

The first video is nice, but in addition, would appreciate a proper walkthrough.

The second video is private, so I can't watch it.


----------



## S.M Hassani (Aug 8, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> Hi - good luck with this!
> 
> The first video is nice, but in addition, would appreciate a proper walkthrough.
> 
> The second video is private, so I can't watch it.



Hello Erica,

Thank you, I truly appreciate your kind words and wishes. The second video will be unlocked tomorrow, since it's related to another surprise.

Update: We have a lucky Golden Ticket winner now. 🥳


----------



## Maiestic9 (Aug 8, 2019)

This looks pretty great from a few different perspectives. Purchased and look forward to Experimenting with it .


----------



## Mystic (Aug 8, 2019)

Very interested to see what this thing can do. It's been a while since I've been excited for a Serum library but this seems to be taking a step away from what everyone else has been doing so I'm keeping my eyes on this one. Looking forward to the walkthrough.


----------



## S.M Hassani (Aug 9, 2019)

Maiestic9 said:


> This looks pretty great from a few different perspectives. Purchased and look forward to Experimenting with it .



Your trust is deeply appreciated. Thank you!



Mystic said:


> Very interested to see what this thing can do. It's been a while since I've been excited for a Serum library but this seems to be taking a step away from what everyone else has been doing so I'm keeping my eyes on this one. Looking forward to the walkthrough.



I'm very happy to hear that. And to that end, please enjoy our newly added Summer themed demo above. And remember we have more surprises coming for you!

If you encounter our ARKEON Banner AD on ViControl, do click on it. It leads to a constantly updated menu of important links. We might include something special in there as well.


----------



## S.M Hassani (Aug 12, 2019)

And here goes the first of our special surprises for Pre-Order Customers:

I'm giving our Pre-Order customers will a chance to win a license of *Valhalla Delay* - An amazing FX plugin and an ideal companion to ARKEON. See the main post for details.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Aug 13, 2019)

Voucher secured and pre-order completed. Looking forward to the release!


----------



## S.M Hassani (Aug 14, 2019)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> Voucher secured and pre-order completed. Looking forward to the release!



Thank you for your amazing support. I've have just sent out your ARKEON 1.0 Download links! @ArtTurnerMusic I'll see you inside "The Lair" our Facebook private club for ARKEON owners! More details coming soon. 🥳


----------



## axb312 (Aug 14, 2019)

Got the presets. They sound awesome.


----------



## S.M Hassani (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi @axb312, Thank you for those kind words. You are awesome my friend!


----------



## S.M Hassani (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi,

We've been busy, but we pick up the pace Later Today: This time we will show you some RAW ARKEON videos. Just pure unaffected patch sounds.

You can catch a sneak peek over at our Instagram account:

CodeUltra Sounds on Instagram

We post some cool content daily over there.

The full videos will go live on this post in a few hours from now.

BTW: 5 Fresh 50% coupons have been added...you know what to do. 

Catch you soon!

-Sidi


----------



## Mystic (Aug 28, 2019)

S.M Hassani said:


> BTW: 5 Fresh 50% coupons have been added...you know what to do.


Suggestion: don't do this in the future. Changing deals, especially when people buy in thinking they are getting a short term/limited deal alienates your customerbase very quickly. You've got a good product already, take pride in that.


----------



## S.M Hassani (Aug 28, 2019)

Dear Friends,

We’re back with a new Video that demonstrates *SCN Prismapolis:* one of the +200 sounds our customers are already enjoying inside ARKEON. This is recorded straight out of SERUM, without any additional effects or processing. In the video you can see how much variation we can obtain from this one patch. In fact the patch also has an embedded bass line ARP that we did not show in this video.


----------



## S.M Hassani (Aug 29, 2019)

Update: DEMO 4

If you enjoy playing some Exotic Dynamic Synth Keys, then you'll love our 4th Demo: *Plutonium Rains Complex Keys + FX Patch*. This one is also dedicated to all you Anime Otakus out there. 😉

See our Thread Starting Post for this Video:






I will return soon to bring you more Videos, updates and commentaries.

Enjoy,

Sidi


----------



## S.M Hassani (Sep 4, 2019)

*UPDATE:* *New Demos and Announcement*

Checkout Demo 5: Kitarino one of many Guitar 🎸 inspired patches in Arkeon. It also features a beautiful ambient PAD mode. Very useful when you want to fade a prominent guitar lead into a “widescreen” ambient background, whilst retaining a consistently pleasant vibe. The little Charango esque plucks are very versatile too.

*Demo 6 is coming out soon:* Orchestral Patches (Strings, Brass, Orchestral Hits and more!)​
*Announcement: *Final 24h for launch Pricing

Friends, this is the final 24hs for our Launch offer of $35 USD. Since our announcement we have had many requests to extend that pricing, and we have done so.

With that said, our valued Pre Order customers, who paid for Arkeon before Aug 15th 2019, will all receive an exclusive gift, as a special token of our gratitude. We will contact them soon to announce it.

Arkeon owners should know that we have made several updates to the Aug 14th release package. To get the latest version, owners can simply download again from the original link. If you lost your delivery email, please contact us through the support email or DM me for immediate assistance.

We will continue to update Arkeon for the foreseeable future, at no extra charge. And yes, that will include adding even more amazing patches!

During our campaign we were faced with an exceptional logistical challenge: We had to move over to our - newer and much bigger studios - far sooner than anticipated. As we begin to settle in, we are discovering many creative benefits to this space. This will make our work better and our future products even more exciting.

Finally, I will ask our valued community to engage with us in creative dialog. We will gladly respond to your requests and inquiries.


Do you have a request for a specific Arkeon Demo?
Would you like to learn about any of the techniques we employed in its making?
Do you have a MIDI file you would like to test on any of our Patches?
Do have ideas for future products? ( If we use your idea, You get the product for FREE!) 
Do you have other ideas not on this list? Just let us know!
I will also ask Arkeon owners to share with us their creations: If you have a use case for Arkeon or an interesting piece of music you've made -even without Arkeon- DM us and well feature it on our platforms.

Thank you for engaging with us throughout this and we hope to hear from you soon!

Sidi Hassani

Founder - CodeUltra Sounds


----------



## S.M Hassani (Sep 25, 2019)

​
Hi Everybody,

This weekend we are partnering with our friend and Arkeon user Tim Blast, a Los Angeles based Multi-Instrumentalist, Film and Games Composer.

Tim will take a Deep Dive into the upcoming ARKEON v1.1 Update, during a Live Stream next Saturday.

He will uncover what makes Arkeon so unique among SERUM sound sets. He will also be using it to write a Hybrid Track for an upcoming release.

This will be the ideal way to find out if Arkeon is a good match for you.


To make this a cool occasion we are offering a Giveaway and a Special Discount to Everyone in Attendance!

Join us at:

*CodeUltra.LIVE*

Visit the page to qualify for the Giveway and receive your Discount Voucher







The Stream Goes Live this Sat, SEP 28th 2019 at 10:00PST - 5:00PM UTC​

We will be there to answer your sound design question and share some cool stories about how Arkeon came to be.

See you there!

Sidi Hassani

Founder - CodeUltra Sounds


----------



## TimBlastMusic (Sep 27, 2019)

Very Excited about the stream Tomorrow!!!


----------



## S.M Hassani (Sep 28, 2019)

Thank you Tim and Congratulations to our lucky winner!


----------



## S.M Hassani (Nov 29, 2019)

Dear Friends,

We have some exciting news about Arkeon our Synth Toolkit for Film, Media and Games Composers.

Today we are announcing our *End of Decade Special*, a *Major Update* and a detailed *Roadmap* which will take us together on our way to *Version 2.0*.

Please read on to find out how you can benefit from this:

*Arkeon* will soon become a *Multi-Synth* Composer’s toolkit!​
In the upcoming weeks we will begin releasing a series of *Expansions Packs*, each with a specific focus on one of these amazing synths:

- Diva
- RePro 1 and 5
- Zebra/HZ
- TAL UnoLX
- Massive X
- Surprise Expansions! 

These are some of the most acclaimed synths in our community. You can expect us to push them to their limits, much like we did with Serum!

The Arkeon sound bank will ultimately exceed +*700 deeply programmed patches*, covering a vast array of sonic landscapes, full of inspiring, actionable sounds to explore and build your cues from.

Arkeon already has a full featured sound bank with *206 deeply programmed* patches for Serum and *Serum FX*.

It took our friend composer *Tim Blast* about a minute to improvise this cool cue, made entirely from Arkeon’s current sounds bank:




​

Naturally the price for this powerful synth toolkit will eventually rise to $75, which would be a fair reflection of its sonic wealth.

But before it does, we have some *Cool News* for you:


If you already purchased Arkeon, this is all going to be a *FREE* update!

We will email qualifying customers as we release the expansions. You will also get a special gift in appreciation of your loyalty.​


For our hesitant friends who have not yet joined in, and for those who don’t have Serum but use the other synths we’’ll cover:


If you purchase Arkeon *while this opportunity lasts*: You will get all the subsequent expansions for *FREE!*


To celebrate this we are announcing a *40% Discount*:

Get Arkeon now with a *FREE* upgrade to all subsequent expansions for just: *$26.7 USD*

That's *$48* in potential savings!​

*Arkeon Update 1.3:*

Today we are also officially announcing Arkeon version 1.3 with these major updates and improvements:


Melodic SerumFX Patches:

​


*Major Patch Updates* to +38 programs adding More Macros, sonic Depth and Playability refinements
11 Brand *New SERUM FX Patches* for *Triplet Rhythms*. Now with an awesome *Melodic Component*!
Complete *Logic Pro X Production Toolkit* with *30 powerful MIDI Transforms* and Custom Arkeon Lane Sets.
Our fully laid out Arkeon FX Production Template for *Cubase* users. (Easily accessible from your main screen)
We are at *206 Serum* and *SerumFX* Patches in total.
Arkeon now comes with *Detailed Documentation* for all its components, featuring advanced LPX tips and tricks.

If you like my popular* Logic Pro X MIDI Transforms *you will love this:




​
Arkeon now comes with a new and fully documented *Logic Pro X Production Toolkit*, with 30 powerful MID Transforms to supercharge your Note editing and CC workflow.

We also give you a custom Lane Set for the logic Step Editor, allowing you to automate Serum patches from one main panel with ease.

This is currently the only way to freely grab the latest version of my popular MIDI Transforms Set.


*Coming Soon:*




​
*Arkeon 1.4* is in the works and it will feature our *Elgato Stream Deck Command Template* for Logic Pro X - Another cool *FREE Update* in the making!

It took a good time to plan and make, but as you’ll soon discover the outcome is well worth it.

We were able to leverage the power of Elgato’s smart software with our LPX MIDI Transforms, to create some unprecedented push button combos. Here’s a sneak peek: *Push Button Chords* and *Chord Inversions*!

Grab Arkeon today and stay tuned for this add on. It will completely transform your Logic Pro X experience, even if you don’t use any synths in your work!

You can buy Arkeon now at the discounted price of $26.7 USD from our website: www.codeultrasounds.com

We have some very cool content lined up for you in the next few weeks.

So make sure you connect with us on Instagram and Facebook

Thank you for your amazing support!

Sidi,

Founder - CodeUltra Sounds


----------



## axb312 (Dec 6, 2019)

First hand experience - these are some pretty great patches!


----------



## S.M Hassani (Dec 6, 2019)

axb312 said:


> First hand experience - these are some pretty great patches!



Dear *axb312 *it's always a pleasure to hear such kind words from our valued customers. Thank you!

I just heard some cool news from Mike: We now have a *CodeUltra Sounds Forum* here on VIC!

We're gonna make sure it is a good source of value for all the members.


😍 Arkeon is getting lots of love this week, from all over the world! 😍







Special shoutout to our new clients from these wonderful countries:


🇺🇸 🇨🇳 🇯🇵 🇬🇧 🇨🇦 🇩🇪 🇫🇷 🇷🇺 🇸🇪 🇦🇹 🇪🇸 🇮🇹 🇮🇪 🇲🇦 🇦🇪 🇰🇼 🇿🇲​


Our 40% discount offer still has a few hours to go. You can still get Arkeon with a FREE pass to version 2.0 for just $26.7 USD

Available directly from our website: https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/www.codeultrasounds.com (www.codeultrasounds.com)

*And Remember:* If you have a greedy Tax man where you live, just send us a DM we'll take good care of you.





Stay Creative!

Sidi Hassani - Founder

CodeUltra Sounds


----------



## S.M Hassani (Dec 20, 2019)

Last week to benefit from our *One Time 40% Offer* for Arkeon 1.3 with a *Free upgrade to Arkeon 2.0*
​
Here's another look at some of the unprecedented presets you will find inside *Arekon 1.3*:

DEMO 6: Chellos in Shorts - Hyper Real Synthesis

​

In this demonstration, we showcase our Hyper Realistic Synthesis presets. These advanced techniques are being used to generate a fully customizable Orchestral Strings patch. The preset called "Chellos in Shorts" will perform hyper realistic Chello short notes with user specified articulations, bowing intensity and note length.

As usual, everything you hear comes straight out of SERUM, without any processing or effects. MOD wheel and Macros tag along with velocity to give you dozens of permutations on each articulation.

Arkeon comes with full compliment of synthesized orchestral instruments, which are extremely flexible and very useful with your Sampled Instruments. You can't miss the vast amount of nuance and variety one can get out of these presets, thanks to months of deep programming and careful mixing.

Arkeon is Available Here: www.codeultrasounds.com

Stay Creative!

Sidi Hassani - Founder

CodeUltra Sounds


----------



## S.M Hassani (Dec 24, 2019)

DEMO 8: External FX Processing 1 -> Arkeon vs the Arturia Rev Plate-140 and Zynaptic Wormhole

​

In this video we showcase one of Arkeon's lush exotic pads and how it takes to External FX processing, using some of our favorite FX plugins including: Arturia's Rev Plate-140, Zynaptic Wormhole, Eventide Octavox and the wonderful Legend FX module from Synapse. Arkeon comes with a numerous exotic PAD presets, which are extremely flexible. Ideal for scoring and live performance.

Arkeon is Available Here: www.codeultrasounds.com

Stay Creative!

Sidi Hassani - Founder

CodeUltra Sounds


----------



## S.M Hassani (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Year from YT, my family and Team CodeUltra Sounds - Sidi​Final Countdown for this amazing offer where you get:


Arkeon 1.3 Today: 206 master crafted presets for Serum and our Logic Pro X Production Toolkit containing my Popular MIDI Transforms (+Much More)
Free Upgrade Pass to Arkeon 2.0: +700 of our best presets for: Diva, RePro, Zebra+HZ, Massive X, TAL Uno-LX, Surprise Synths and of course Serum.

You will get All the above and more for just $26.7 USD


-> This One Time Offer will NOT be repeated after this countdown <-






Arkeon 2.0 will become a $75 Multi-Synth Toolkit.​

So go ahead and grab your Arkeon toolkit today! It will take your synths to a fresh world of sonic possibilities...and it will save you $48 USD! 

And remember: If you live with a Greedy Tax Man, reach out to us via DM and we'll take good care of you. 



DEMO 9: External FX Processing *Part Deux* -> Arkeon vs the Arturia Rev Plate-140 and Zynaptic Wormhole

​

In this video we showcase one of Arkeon's most unique SFX presets in concert with External FX processing, via some of our favorite FX plugins including: Arturia's Rev Plate-140, Zynaptic Wormhole, Eventide Octavox and the wonderful Legend FX module from Synapse. Arkeon comes with a numerous exotic SFX presets, which are extremely flexible. Ideal for Scoring Movies, Trailers, Games and Sound Design.



Arkeon is Available Here: www.codeultrasounds.com

Stay Creative!

Sidi Hassani - Founder

CodeUltra Sounds


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 31, 2019)

I don't own Serum and won't likely ever. 

I don't usually buy things I can't use until a promised update becomes available at a yet to be announced time.

How long before the Arkeon 2.0 update will be available?


----------



## S.M Hassani (Dec 31, 2019)

lp59burst said:


> I don't own Serum and won't likely ever.
> 
> I don't usually buy things I can't use until a promised update becomes available at a yet to be announced time.
> 
> How long before the Arkeon 2.0 update will be available?



Thank you for inquiring about Arkeon. I will DM you.

Sidi


----------



## S.M Hassani (Dec 31, 2019)

Dear Friends and Colleagues, 

During these difficult times we are *donating 100% of all Arkeon sales* to our *National COVID19 Relief Fund*.

I'm also working on an initiative to maximize our contribution. I hope it can unite enough of us, to save lives or at least make a positive impact during this prolonged crisis.

Thank you all for your continuing support.

Sidi Hassani

Founder - CodeUltra Sounds


----------



## S.M Hassani (Aug 14, 2020)

It’s *Our First Anniversary!*

And we would like to celebrate it with a special discount:

Grab Arkeon (For Serum) at just $25 USD

We will continue to donate all proceeds from Arkeon sales to COVID-19 relief efforts, in the communities were our team members reside.

We'll keep this special price going through Sep 1st 2020, so more wonderful people can contribute.

More Updates coming soon!


----------

